# How to connect my laptop to the tv?



## Tr0x (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey all once again,

Just having some issues connecting my laptop (Dell XPS M170) up to my new Sony Bravia LCD HDTV.

I belive I have all the hardware necissary so it must be a software issue. The back of the TV has an input AVG port and so does the laptop. However, we "solved" this issue by connecting two AVG cables to have two male ends, thus connecting with the two female ends.

The video card is a NVIDIA GeForce Go 7800 GTX, Version 5.70.02.19.12
I'm not sure if the drivers have been updated. We tried to but the selected GeForce 7 seriese download said that we didn't have the correct hardware for it. :4-dontkno 

Any walkthroughs or tips would be much appreciated!


----------



## Rmesser (Sep 22, 2006)

does your TV and your computer have S-video?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Right click on the desktop and select Properties. Then go into the Settings tab and click Advanced. Then Click on GeForce Go 7800 GTX, and select Tools at the right. Click Detect monitors at the right and see if your monitor displays anything.

Alternatively, you can go into the nVidia Control Panel and go into Displays and configure the TV from there.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

The problem is most probably that the Dell is sending a signal to the Sony in a resolution it (the Sony) doesn't like. Check your owners manual for the Sony and it should tell you what resolution(s) it can accept. 

My Samsung does not respond at all if the incoming resolution is not one of the few it can handle. Very frustrating when I was trying to connect my desktop - I couldn't see anything - I had to haul out an old 15" monitor to make the adjustments then reconnect the Samsung.

Also, (if you've already done this I apologize) check to make sure you’ve set up the Dell to send a signal to an external monitor. There should be a Fn key that will toggle between Laptop>Laptop and External>External.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Check your TV for the max resolution it can receive.

If it is a smaller LCD or Plasma HDTV (42" or smaller) It will likely have a a resolution of 1366 x 768. You can either add a custom resolution or use 1360 x 768.

If it is bigger, then it will either be 1280 x 720 or 1920 x 1080. Try 1280 x 800 first, then 1920 x 1080. Also, make sure your refresh rate is 60 Hz. Don't set it to anything higher when connecting to a TV.


----------

